# Winter boots for riding?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just want to hear the ideas... I'm using my "normal" (not-horsey) winter boots currently (waterproof and with artificial fur), but as long as it's 30F and under feet got very cold (since they don't move while I ride). I was thinking about may be "Mountain Rider" (Dover carries them)... Any experience with them or any other ideas on boots? 

P.S. Yes, I tried 2 pairs of socks (one thick) - didn't do the trick. I have bad circulation so getting cold very fast...


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

I find it's all about the socks for me, mind you, I don't particularly like big clunky boots for riding - I use my regular paddock boots all year long. I have tried several types of socks, ones made specifically for riding in winter, alpaca socks, layering socks etc. Nothing seemed to work quite how I wanted - either my feet were just downright cold still, or they would sweat resulting in wet & cold (bad combo!). A few weeks ago I went to a sports store in my area that sells winter sporting goods and picked up a pack of "Salomon" socks, made by the ski company. They were perfect!!! Didn't overheat my feet, yet kept them warm enough to stand around in the cold for a bit and still had the feeling in my toes! Other people I know swear by winter riding boots, but they just don't appeal to me, so this is my alternative. I will be interested to hear what others suggest, perhaps it’s time I finally give in and get myself some actual winter boots, in the meantime and until I give in, I am happy with my Salomon socks!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, kpptt! That sounds interesting (and way more cheap alternative to the new boots). I may give a try to Salomons.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

My mom bought some battery operated socks for riding and she said they work pretty well. She got them from ****'s sporting goods.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

This: Mountain Horse Stella Polaris Winter Rider

plus 

These: 






I don't know what else to say but AWESOME. And yes the boots are expensive but I'll have mine for years. They are great quality boots. They are wonderful without the warmers - only use the warmers on days when you'll be out at the farm for a good 4 hours and the cold is unbearable. Even then you'll only really need the toe warmers towards the end of that time frame as the boots do a really great job of insulating.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I have Ariat Women's Bromont H2O Insulated Tall Boots and the Ariat Women's Bromont H2O Insulated Zip Paddock Boots

W BROMONT ZIP H2O INSULAT and Short English Winter Riding Boots | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM
W BROMONT TALL H2O INSULA and Tall English Winter Riding Boots | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

They are pricey, but I think they are worth it. The tall boots have suede on the inside calf, with I don't mind, but some people hate. It's a lot like having a half chaps on and they're really warm. I use the tall boots to show in.

Note: the first link has a closeout price.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ashamed to say....I have a pair of the Ariat Arctics I have never had on.....either need to use them (they are tall, english style and I now ride western) or sell them.....hmmmm. They look comfy! lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, folks! I'm going to Dover this or next week, so I'll get their opinions as well. 

I'm riding in something similar to this: Judith Sport - Joanne (not exactly but close), and it definitely doesn't keep me warm even though it's a winter one...


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I got a pair of these
High Insulated Winter Riding Boot - Horse Themed Gifts, Clothing, Jewelry & Accessories all for Horse Lovers

I also have a Mountain Horse pair but I have big calves and I can't tuck my jeans into the MH ones. 

Quite frankly, I don't think anything besides having toe warmers are going to keep your feet warm for long.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

If I get on and my toes feel warm, I just keep them warm by taking my feet out of the stirrups and rolling my ankles around for a bit. I've never had issues with overly cold feet, so thick socks has always been enough. Then again, I ride in just a tshirt most of the ride unless its below freezing...

I'm really against instant warming packs, personally. I heard a horror story at a barn I used to ride at where a girl put them in her gloves, and one glove lit ON FIRE. She had to take the glove off, throw it into the woods and get off to stamp out the flames. She got 3rd degree burns... Ever since I've been really afraid to use them, even though I have a bunch of packs.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I have mountain horse paddock style boots and they are so warm. i got them last winter and they've held up nicely. I know all about bad circulation, i have reynauds disease so it's really hard for me to do anything outside in the winter and still be able to use my hands and my feet get pretty bad too. i go for two pairs of socks and these boots i have, they mostly do the trick.

I've yet to find anything that helps my hands so that's what usually dictates if i ride or not.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the Mountain Horse Ice high rider and my 7yr old has the Rimfrost Rider. 

The Rimfrost riders are VERY clunky and not as nice or warm as the Ice high riders. They're fine for a once a week, hour lesson and head for home use.

The Ice high riders are very nice, I am practically living in mine and yet to have cold feet. I managed to dump water in them when filling buckets and I didn't even realize I had wet feet until I got home. I am wearing the thickest SmartWool socks with them though, I need the extra warmth and because I have very thin calves, the thickness of the socks to fill up the boots.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

my Mountain Horse boots are quite warm. However, they are clunky and big. To be safe in them you should have oversize stirrups.


----------



## idamyrum (Dec 1, 2010)

when I am out riding in -20 celcius I use the winter riding-boot from Muck Boots together with wool socks. Never been cold


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, folks!

Tymer, I agree with you on heat packs. Riding with the _chemical _pack does sound pretty dangerous (as you can't watch them constantly). I think 2 pairs of socks would be a safer idea. :wink:


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Tymer said:


> I'm really against instant warming packs, personally. I heard a horror story at a barn I used to ride at where a girl put them in her gloves, and one glove lit ON FIRE. She had to take the glove off, throw it into the woods and get off to stamp out the flames. She got 3rd degree burns... Ever since I've been really afraid to use them, even though I have a bunch of packs.


This is the first time in history I've heard of something like this happening although I'm sure it's not the first time it's ever happened. That being said - this is one of those things you have to chalk up to whether or not you're willing to take the associated risk. In -40, no boot is going to fix your issues. The toe warmers I use are "Little Hotties" - I swear by them. So to keep my feet warm in ridiculously low temperatures, I'm willing to take the risk that my boot is going to catch on fire as the odds of hurting myself in a bath tub are probably higher than the aforementioned experience/story.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I should mention too though that the glove packs are WAY different then the toe inserts (for me I use the same brand of both). I can see having issues with the glove packs as even mine I can only leave in until I bring my mare out of the field - and at that point the packs are so hot I shove them in my pockets until I'm done my ride. I've never had an issue with the toe inserts to the point where I said to myself "this is way too hot". I was to scrap either - I'd scrap the glove warmers and just wear a thicker insulated glove.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

I have the Ariat Bromont lace up paddock boots and love them. I use them for barn chores and riding, and even a year later they've held up beautifully. I can walk through fairly good sized puddles and still have dry, warm feet .


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

I would also recommend the Stella Polaris Mountain Horse boots. I got a pair because my feet get to the verge of frostbitten when I ride in regular boots, no matter how many pairs of socks I wear. These boots have the faux fur allll the way in the boot, even in the foot. I've been okay when it's been 27F with a windchill of 10F. Much colder and I'll have to think about a thicker pair of socks, but the zipper on the mountain horse boots tends to be more durable than others, and the Stella Polaris has an elastic band that goes down the side that makes calf fit a dreaaaaaammmmmm.  I plan on having them for years, and if you buy stuff at Dover, they have an amazing return program, so any damage and they'll give you a refund or a new pair. We've been told at the nearby Dover store that people come in with new stuff and rediculously abused things, and can still return them. So I think they are worth saving up for.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got a pair of these:
Dover Saddlery | Middleburg Fleece-Lined Tall Winter Boot.

Very warm and comfortable, I can go from mucking stalls to schooling my horse without changing. I wear them at shows during the winter, too. Really a great value


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

phoenix said:


> I have mountain horse paddock style boots and they are so warm. i got them last winter and they've held up nicely. I know all about bad circulation, i have reynauds disease so it's really hard for me to do anything outside in the winter and still be able to use my hands and my feet get pretty bad too. i go for two pairs of socks and these boots i have, they mostly do the trick.
> 
> I've yet to find anything that helps my hands so that's what usually dictates if i ride or not.


I have Raynaud's too and it has started dictating whether I even go out and see Abby. I'm glad I found this thread. I knew about handwarming packets, but I'd have to hold them to even have any affect. I had no idea there were packets for your feet. I stuffed them under the balls of my feet in my boots today and I felt my feet the entire time. My raynaud's affects my feet more than my hands and I usually use blood flow from the balls of my feet forward within 10 minutes of being outside. It was amazing.

As for your hands, my doctor told me a while ago to get Arctic gloves/mittens. He said army surplus stores online tend to have them. They're a bit pricy, but probably worth it.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> I have Raynaud's too and it has started dictating whether I even go out and see Abby. I'm glad I found this thread. I knew about handwarming packets, but I'd have to hold them to even have any affect. I had no idea there were packets for your feet. I stuffed them under the balls of my feet in my boots today and I felt my feet the entire time. My raynaud's affects my feet more than my hands and I usually use blood flow from the balls of my feet forward within 10 minutes of being outside. It was amazing.
> 
> As for your hands, my doctor told me a while ago to get Arctic gloves/mittens. He said army surplus stores online tend to have them. They're a bit pricy, but probably worth it.


It's awful isn't it. Mine definately dictates whether i go outside or not, mostly not. it's just too painful and i end up miserable if i go to the barn and then have to either give up after grooming or give up before.  those hand warmer packets don't work at all on my hands, i can't even feel the heat off them they just make my fingers hurt more. I have a $50 pair of ski mittens, supposed to be fantastic. they're warm but are so clunky that i can't really do anything when wearing them, and even with them on if i'm outside within maybe an hour my hands will be gone.

I went to the doctors about it years ago and her advice was to move to a warmer climate. Plus, i'm sure it's getting worse as i get older, so maybe it's time to move to the carribean.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to say that I have 2 pairs of Mountain Horse Rimfrost Tall Boots, and I do love them. They hold strong, they hold true to their product and I've never had cold feet using them.

BUT - they are bulky. I am going to sell my boots, and with that money I want to invest in a slimmer pair. 

I have these ones:










2 pairs of those actually - but they are thick. I feel like I cannot feel Nelson enough with them on. Not like I can with my Mountain Horse Summer Riding Boots, or my Ariats. 

What I would look into, because they are "slimmer" are the other Mountain Horse Models...



















And these ones:










My little buddy at the barn I am at, has a pair of these and they are very sleek. I tried them on and I like the feel of them better than the boots I currently have. 

I suggest, you go try on boots if you can - not sure if you can, but at least that way, you can get a feel for them. You may like the feel of the boots I have, or you may not. 

There are many products on the market today. My Coach has the Ariat Boots and they look quite nice:










She loves them - and they look sleeker than what I have.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

To comment on the above post - I bought the RimFrost before the Stella Polaris... and the RimFrost ones sucked for me. They are too bulky for riding - around the farm they would be awesome, but not in a stirrup. The Polaris is slim enough and breaks in enough that its manageable yet still warm. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

phoenix said:


> It's awful isn't it. Mine definately dictates whether i go outside or not, mostly not. it's just too painful and i end up miserable if i go to the barn and then have to either give up after grooming or give up before.  those hand warmer packets don't work at all on my hands, i can't even feel the heat off them they just make my fingers hurt more. I have a $50 pair of ski mittens, supposed to be fantastic. they're warm but are so clunky that i can't really do anything when wearing them, and even with them on if i'm outside within maybe an hour my hands will be gone.
> 
> I went to the doctors about it years ago and her advice was to move to a warmer climate. Plus, i'm sure it's getting worse as i get older, so maybe it's time to move to the carribean.


I sincerely hope mine doesn't get worse as I get older. I'm 18 and it's already causing arthritis in my hands. Hand warmers don't work for me either. I wish my hands were like my feet and I just lost blood flow, because that's not entirely painful. The other day, I couldn't get the clip on Abby's paddock gate open and by the time I did my hands were like curled up and searing in pain. I'm pretty sure the guys working on lowering the roof in the barn saw me trying not to cry. I had to sit in the tack room with a space heater (equally as painful to warm them up, which you probably know). 

The feet warmer helped sooo much. I'm going to the doctor again on Monday. The thing that bothers me the most is that if I ever got frostbite on my feet, I would never know. Or arthritis in my feet. My hands bother me enough because when they're relaxed, they're curled up. 

Okay, I'm done hijacking this thread right now.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> I sincerely hope mine doesn't get worse as I get older. I'm 18 and it's already causing arthritis in my hands. Hand warmers don't work for me either. I wish my hands were like my feet and I just lost blood flow, because that's not entirely painful. The other day, I couldn't get the clip on Abby's paddock gate open and by the time I did my hands were like curled up and searing in pain. I'm pretty sure the guys working on lowering the roof in the barn saw me trying not to cry. I had to sit in the tack room with a space heater (equally as painful to warm them up, which you probably know).
> 
> The feet warmer helped sooo much. I'm going to the doctor again on Monday. The thing that bothers me the most is that if I ever got frostbite on my feet, I would never know. Or arthritis in my feet. My hands bother me enough because when they're relaxed, they're curled up.
> 
> Okay, I'm done hijacking this thread right now.


Mine was kind of bad at 16, i'm 27 now and it's almost a daily horror when it's cold outside. I work indoors and still have to wear gloves.

I know exactly what you mean, i can't undo clips or gates either and there have quite a few times where i've found myself at the barn (or somewhere outside) trying not to cry. last weekend i actually thought it might be less painful to just hack all my fingers off. oh and yes, i know exactly how painful it is to warm them up again 

i've given up going to the doctors about it they can't do anything. cold fingers crossed that someday someone comes up with a cure.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

phoenix said:


> Mine was kind of bad at 16, i'm 27 now and it's almost a daily horror when it's cold outside. I work indoors and still have to wear gloves.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, i can't undo clips or gates either and there have quite a few times where i've found myself at the barn (or somewhere outside) trying not to cry. last weekend i actually thought it might be less painful to just hack all my fingers off. oh and yes, i know exactly how painful it is to warm them up again
> 
> i've given up going to the doctors about it they can't do anything. cold fingers crossed that someday someone comes up with a cure.



A while ago, my doctor prescribed me Verapamil. It's a blood pressure medication, but it basically makes your blood vessels flush. It helps my hands a bit by keeping them a bit warmer before they freeze over and overall, I feel warmer outside, but it has no affect on my feet.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I've had the same pair of Mountain horse boots for 10 years! They are just now starting to break down but they're still awesome! Even with cracks in them from too much use they keep my feet toasty warm in most weather. I wear ski socks too, but need those boots to be warm. I get cold easily so just good socks isn't enough. I believe these boots were pretty expensive, but so worth it since they're 10 years old and still working!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

OH ^^ I have Reynauds as well, why is it that all us horse women who love the outdoors have to deal with something that hinders us being able to get out there???

Also, I didn't know of the tall mountain horse ones, mind are the rimfrost paddock!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I also live in North Dakota (well, technically Minnesota now, but only by about 5 miles) and it's winter for at least 5 months here. ugh.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I hear that Reynaud's is more common in women, slenderly built people, and people in cold climates. I am all three...I'm up in Maine where it's winter for about 5 months as well!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

ooooh, you have the same boot i got last winter; so far i like them and i can ride in them. hello to another sufferer! i used to work in barn and it about killed me, people seem to think i'm exaggerating when i say it stops me riding some days but it really does.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> I hear that Reynaud's is more common in women, slenderly built people, and people in cold climates. I am all three...I'm up in Maine where it's winter for about 5 months as well!



Yeah. I found that when I looked up treatment stuff a few times. I also inherited it genetically from my mother. I'm a scrawny female who lives in cold weather and has crappy genetics.



> people seem to think i'm exaggerating when i say it stops me riding some days but it really does.


I know. I hate that people think you're whining about it. I've taken pictures of what my feet look like because of it and they're horrified. It looks gross. As soon as I take my sock off in warm air, my foot turns bright red, except for from the ball to my toes, where it's completely white. I wish I could make them feel my hands though. Most people are just concerned that my hands are icy in the middle of the summer.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> I hear that Reynaud's is more common in women, slenderly built people, and people in cold climates. I am all three...I'm up in Maine where it's winter for about 5 months as well!


Yup, i have all 3 too. i'm 5ft and live in ohio. 



Poseidon said:


> Yeah. I found that when I looked up treatment stuff a few times. I also inherited it genetically from my mother. I'm a scrawny female who lives in cold weather and has crappy genetics.
> 
> I know. I hate that people think you're whining about it. I've taken pictures of what my feet look like because of it and they're horrified. It looks gross. As soon as I take my sock off in warm air, my foot turns bright red, except for from the ball to my toes, where it's completely white. I wish I could make them feel my hands though. Most people are just concerned that my hands are icy in the middle of the summer.


I inherited it from my dad, and have told both my parents that i am appauled by the crappy gene pool i came from!

I took a photo last night of my hand, i'd walked from my house to the mail box and all 4 fingers were white with bright red near my palms. i posted it on facebook, some of the comments are hillarious, they're all so concerned that my hand will stay like that forever. now maybe they'll believe me at the ban when i say my hands are cold. my hands get really cold in the summer too, it's odd.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I think I've lost blood flow to my fingers like..3 times total since I was told I have it when I was 10. If that. They don't even turn purple. They only get kind of red when they feel like they're being stabbed with icicles. haha. I don't notice mine being cold in the summer so much because the rest of my body is warm. But if I touch someone else's skin, they jump back and ask why I'm so cold all the time. Especially when it's like 80+F outside, the humidity is through the roof, and I'm in jeans and boots. 


I kind of want to take a better picture of my feet and put it on facebook. I might do that today. haha


Oh, also. Does your's have any effect on your ears or nose? I found out a while ago it can affect those too. In the last year, I've had to start wearing a hat everytime I go outside or my ears feel like I've stuck liquid nitrogen on them. I can't do much about my nose without looking like Hannibal Lector all the time with a face mask. But since I was a kid, if I'm outside for 30 seconds, I look like Rudolph..


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> I think I've lost blood flow to my fingers like..3 times total since I was told I have it when I was 10. If that. They don't even turn purple. They only get kind of red when they feel like they're being stabbed with icicles. haha. I don't notice mine being cold in the summer so much because the rest of my body is warm. But if I touch someone else's skin, they jump back and ask why I'm so cold all the time. Especially when it's like 80+F outside, the humidity is through the roof, and I'm in jeans and boots.
> 
> I kind of want to take a better picture of my feet and put it on facebook. I might do that today. haha
> 
> Oh, also. Does your's have any effect on your ears or nose? I found out a while ago it can affect those too. In the last year, I've had to start wearing a hat everytime I go outside or my ears feel like I've stuck liquid nitrogen on them. I can't do much about my nose without looking like Hannibal Lector all the time with a face mask. But since I was a kid, if I'm outside for 30 seconds, I look like Rudolph..


i get roughly 6-10 attacks a day when it's cold outside, i'm so used to it now i just run my hands under hot water and pt up with the pain when they're warming back up. i get that white finger on maybe one or two fingers during the summer if i go from being outside into an air conditioned room, plus whenever i touch anyone they like to remind me how cold i am.

yes, my ears get sore outside and i get the red nose thing as soon as i step foot outdoors. i wear a hat and have this neck warmer thing that can be pulled up over my nose, i don't mind looking like a bank robber really.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I got my tall winter boots at Dover. (I LOVE them but I couldn't find the link on their website...) When you get them I wouldn't spend more than $200. I paid 180 for mine and they're perfect. Anything over that is likely just as warm as the slightly less expensive. Also make sure you get them big. I regret getting my correct size because with thick/double layered socks they're a bit tight and I can't wiggle my toes. Good luck


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

My hands are terrible! My legs/feet have always turned purplish when its cold out, but my hands are the worst. I'll get three on each hand completely white usually, with the red palms, and with blue under the nail beds. People worry a lot. haha...it takes quite a while for them to regain feeling. I'm only 22 so I hope it doesn't progressively get worse for me. My hands are also cold year round...but in the summer they don't turn white. Is there anything any of you have found that you can do for Reynauds that works?? Other than moving to a warm climate...I LOVE snow and am not going anywhere! haha


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just an update... I ended up getting Mountain Horse boots in Dover this passed Sat.  Tried yesterday - so far so good (but it was in 30th, so not a real "try out"). Now going to get those ski socks... 

Amlalriiee, thick thinsulate gloves work just fine for me to keep my hands warm!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> My hands are terrible! My legs/feet have always turned purplish when its cold out, but my hands are the worst. I'll get three on each hand completely white usually, with the red palms, and with blue under the nail beds. People worry a lot. haha...it takes quite a while for them to regain feeling. I'm only 22 so I hope it doesn't progressively get worse for me. My hands are also cold year round...but in the summer they don't turn white. Is there anything any of you have found that you can do for Reynauds that works?? Other than moving to a warm climate...I LOVE snow and am not going anywhere! haha


I literally just got back from the doctor and told him my old medication (there's a group of blood pressure medications that work to treat raynaud's) wasn't helping my feet at all. He said that kind is a central-based medication, meaning it dilates the capillaries in my chest and then radiates out. I had told him that it only warmed up my chest the most, so it was pointless. He just gave me a prescription for a new medication that is peripheral-based, so it dilates the capillaries in your hands and feet first. The original medicaiton I had was Verapamil, and now I have amlodipine. I haven't taken the new one yet, so I have no idea if it'll work.

The best thing for it really is..dress warm, use hand/feet warmers and kind of deal with it. It sucks.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitten_Val: thinsulate gloves...will keep those in mind! 

Poseidon: thanks, good information to have! I haven't been on anything, just trying to dress warm...but if this does get any worse it's good to know that is an option, and even as is I may talk to my doctor about it because it does hinder my ability to be outside in the winter!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> And these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pair of these and I never use them. I work out at the gym and have large, muscular calves. These boots do not zip up over my calves, especially if I am using more than one pair of socks.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> Kitten_Val: thinsulate gloves...will keep those in mind!
> 
> Poseidon: thanks, good information to have! I haven't been on anything, just trying to dress warm...but if this does get any worse it's good to know that is an option, and even as is I may talk to my doctor about it because it does hinder my ability to be outside in the winter!


The worst mine has gotten since I was told I had it when I was probably..10? Apparently the onset of it is between 12-14ish, my doctor told me. Anyway, it's gotten worse in my ears. I used to wear a hat when I went to play in the snow as a kid..mostly because I had a really awesome hat. But now I have to wear one almost anytime I go outside for a long period of time. 

And my hands are starting to get arthritis, but it's been like that for a while. I think my feet are starting to. I didn't really consider why they would be sore like they were until I came home for Christmas. While away for college, I made the boyfriend give me foot massages all the time. But they get sore only in the area I lose blood flow regularly.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I wear 3 pair of socks and my cowboy boots to ride. Works pretty well for up to 2 hours of riding, then my feet get cold. For around the barn I wear these awesome boots I just bought, I'll have to find them online again and post them. Super warm!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitten_Val: I think mine was the worst last year and the year before...so at 20 and 21. It seems somewhat better this year, but then there's still a lot of cold weather left in the year! Last year my fingers would be white and purple every day...this year its been only if I'm outside for long periods or when I drive, and its been going away quicker than it did before.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Amlalriiee said:


> Kitten_Val: I think mine was the worst last year and the year before...so at 20 and 21. It seems somewhat better this year, but then there's still a lot of cold weather left in the year! Last year my fingers would be white and purple every day...this year its been only if I'm outside for long periods or when I drive, and its been going away quicker than it did before.


I got those sick thinsulate working gloves 6 years back as X-mas present and use them every winter since then to work outside (barn work, brush horses, snow shoveling, you name it). I have bad circulation (therefore all these feet problems  ), but so far so good. 

For riding look into Mt Horse thinsulate - I bet those are really good too. I'm thinking about trying them out next time I go to Dover.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Also, random update: I've been taking my new raynaud's medication for a few days and it's been AMAZING for my hands and feet. My friend went out of town for Christmas, so she asked me to feed her horses for a couple days. The second day, I went at night with a pair of thin socks and my snow boots and felt my feet the entire time! I'm so excited. My hands were completely fine in my little mittens to, even though I got really nice warm ones for Christmas.

Down side: Since it's a blood pressure medication and my family has a large history of heart related issues, I'm developing them. I've always had heart palpitations when the seasons change (around March and October). It's really random, but the doctor said if it's not really bothering me, then it's fine. And my cholesterol is sky high genetically. ANYWAY. When I stand up or even just move too quickly, I get really dizzy. My mom said the dosage might be too high, which is what my doctor said somewhat. He just siad he'd give me the average and it'd get adjusted depending on how it affects me. 

But I'm going to be really miffed if I have to stop talking it because this is the best thing ever.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ridesapaintedpony said:


> I have a pair of these and I never use them. I work out at the gym and have large, muscular calves. These boots do not zip up over my calves, especially if I am using more than one pair of socks.


What size are they my dear?


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

10 I believe.


----------

